# HP Touchpad and Android



## rnash (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you so much video on How to install Android on HP Touchpad. Installation successful. But I have a few questions and comments. First of all no problems with sound, videos, camera or internet.
1. I can't download apps from Google play while signed in to Google. I'm getting the message "You don't have any devices". Which device do I need to associate the Touchpad for my Google account?
2. The other message is I haven't accessed the "Google Play Store App" with shopping bag app.﻿ I don't have a "Shopping Bag" app that I know of.
3. I would like to upgrade to the Ice Cream version and gapps but read somewhere that the sound and camera doesn't work. Is this correct? I am running Android ver 2.3.7 (Mod ver Cyanogen-Mod-7.1.0-RC-Tenderloin-KANG) Any help would be greatly appreciated appreciated.
Rick


----------



## Andhanni (Apr 10, 2012)

I have 4.0 and know that sound does work there. Have not worked on the camera for the latest nightly release.


----------

